# Rare Antique 1940's Vintage Rollfast Bicycle Truing Stand - $150



## jacob9795 (Oct 12, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bop/d/rare-antique-1940s-vintage/6718628072.html

"
Rare antique 1940's vintage aluminum art deco Rollfast truing stand for sale - $150.00

Good condition. All parts in working order. Missing one of two slide gauge. "


----------

